# Cleaning A Parkerized Finish



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Just wondering what the best way to wipe down and clean a parkerized finish? I have a 1911 Loaded, Parkerized....Will CLP do the trick?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep - CLP should work fine


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Break-free clp will work very well & so will a solution of simple-green mixed 50/50 with water. Spray or soak, rinse with hot water, dry with compressed air or a hair dryer. Lube, reassemble, & shoot. Bada-bing-bada-boom


----------



## WildBill (Mar 6, 2013)

I use Brake cleaner.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Non chlorinated brake cleaner is great for cleaning,to reprotect it basically any oil will work with parkerizing.It's porous and soaks it right up.It's a durable finish,but void of any protectant will go to hell eventually.


----------

